# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Budget Airless Sprayer - any good?

## baileyboy

I'm trying to find a review for this Paint Spray Gun Ozito 650W Airless W 7.6m Hose - Bunnings Warehouse
but can't find anything useful. 
Has anymore has any experience with this? I'm doing fence, then weatherboards.

----------


## hutti666

I'm thinking about buying the same airless sprayer - did you end up buying it?
Is it any good?
Have to spray 180m2 of VJ walls  :Redface: (

----------


## Ared

[QUOTE=hutti666;924069]I'm thinking about buying the same airless sprayer - did you end up buying it?
Is it any good?
Have to spray 180m2 of VJ walls  :Redface:  
We just bought this from Bunnings to paint the interior of a new home. Please do not waste your time or money on this product for this type of job. We could not get an even coverage despite altering the pressure and replacing the spray gun head twice. The only way to get anywhere close to even coverage was by spraying too thick which is both expensive and dodgy (used 15lt for two rooms, averaged 6sm per litre...terrible)! 
We couldn't find any reviews on this product but we thought we'd give it a go as they are so expensive to hire- please don't make the same mistake we did. Needless to say we are now hiring one...fingers crossed. Hopefully this post will save time and effort for someone considering purchasing this unit.

----------


## phild01

About 3 years ago I bought an airless ozito from bunnings...it was really bad and took it back.

----------


## tut0r64

Hey guys, i'd avoid the ozito sprayer as I have heard quite terrible things about it. They're only really good for rough work like a fence and even then they clog up easily and won't always give even coverage. If you want a basic DYI sprayer i'd recommend Wagner Airless 115. Its a bit pricy but is still a good entry level sprayer for interior especially since you can basically fit 9 litres of paint in there. If you want to do just a fence go for something cheaper but you might find yourself topping up the smaller hopper attached to the gun quite a bit. 
Resource: Painter by trade.

----------


## Nifty Nev

Wagner Airless Project 115 Paint Sprayer at Masters for $419.30.

----------


## tut0r64

> Wagner Airless Project 115 Paint Sprayer at Masters for $419.30.

  Wow thats quite cheap I think bunnings my area has them for around $600 and I usually see them for about 700 odd.

----------


## Ared

Update... 
Hired an airless spray gun from Kennards for $200 a day. Did an amazing job, so happy with the coverage. Did not consume too much more paint than rolling. Completed a primer and two coats on four bedroom house with high raked ceilings in two days. Also sprayed water based gloss on doors (prep work was key here). Wish we had of gone down this road to start with, I think it is definiately a case of you get what you pay for.

----------


## tut0r64

How did you find the consistency of the sprayer? I'm curious to hear from people who have never used them and are using them for the first time. As I myself am thinking of hiring a few of mine out to get a bit of extra cash  :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Wagner Airless Project 115 Paint Sprayer at Masters for $419.30.

  $499 at the Green shed.Our Range | Bunnings Warehouse

----------


## nolsen64

> Update... 
> Hired an airless spray gun from Kennards for $200 a day. Did an amazing job, so happy with the coverage. Did not consume too much more paint than rolling. Completed a primer and two coats on four bedroom house with high raked ceilings in two days. Also sprayed water based gloss on doors (prep work was key here). Wish we had of gone down this road to start with, I think it is definiately a case of you get what you pay for.

  Hi Ared, I have sent you a PM but wanted to know if the sprayer from Kennards was easy to transport, set up and use. Also was it easy to clean when switching between primer and paint and when you havd finished. I have to do a 2BR house from front to back this weekend and I am having nightmares about rollers.

----------


## tralee

I've got to say, I've just finished my 100th litre of paint with my Ozito, and I have been telling everyone its the best home renovating tool I've ever had!.  I was a little shocked to see such bad reviews.  I plug it in, turn it on and it just goes and goes.  Yesterday I had some trouble with it leaking, but a bit of investigation found I'd squashed the 0 ring on the outlet.  Once I fixed that it was all go again.  I actually bought it on a whim, when I bought the paint to do the outside of my house, thinking that the way I wash up tools I'd spend that much almost on rollers and brushes anyway, but I did the house, two coats in a day and decided to move on to our sheds (we have an earthmoving business).  It absolutely hasn't let me down and I've had a parade of locals coming to check it out (we're super remote - its very fancy pants for us).  Did take me a while to get the hang of the settings, and how to clean it (less than 3 minutes now I know how), but then I'm an old chick and don't usually get on well with machinery.

----------


## phild01

100 litres, that's big sheds!

----------

